# Anyone ever tried these anti kickback rollers?



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm always looking for a safer, more effective way of using my tools and came across these http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=3794 @ Woodcraft. Any thoughts or experiences???


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I dont' have them but are the "to get list". I believe I saw an episode with Norm Abrams using a set, he seemed to like them.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Check this video out, just might change your mind.
http://www.grip-tite.com/


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

I like the green roller ones better, they are bi-directional. Just every now and again you have to back a board out and you can't with the yellow ones


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I have the yellow set, they work great if you need to pull away from the pass you can by just pull it side ways..

http://grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=buddies

=======


jfacteau said:


> I like the green roller ones better, they are bi-directional. Just every now and again you have to back a board out and you can't with the yellow ones


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

I use the grip tites on my table saw and really like them. They really hold well and keep the wood tite to the fence. I dont' have a metal router table or metal fences added so I haven't tried them there. Always wanted to try the rollers but haven't yet (also on my tools to get list). Yellow is safer on the table saw to prevent kickbacks and green is for a shaper where you can reverse directions. I built Norms table and just clamp featherboards right now.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

I also have the yellow ones and love them. The reason I went with the yellow ones (as stated above) instead of the green ones was my purpose was too stop kick back. As the yellow ones do not let the board come back, I thought no kick back. My set up is just like bobj3's. I also use the feather board but to keep the lumber presses against the fence. My neighbor lost three finger to a kick back and that scares the crap out of me...


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I purchased the grip tites several years ago, and only used it once or twice. I liked it, I just put it away and forgot about it till I saw this post. I've now taken it out of the drawer and attached it to my table saw. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ted Miller (Oct 12, 2008)

I used to use them years ago til I built up my bies clone fence with a t-track and added two feather boards and my TS has a riving knife. So no more worries of kickbacks. 

I will sometimes break out the board buddies when ripping long sheet stock by myself. They keep the stock tight against the fence the whole cut...


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I use the green ones on my table saw. For me kick-back is not an issue. Handling long & wide lumber and sheet goods is. The rollers keep the material tight to the table and to the fence. I use them all of the time. I put one in front of the blade and one behind the blade.


----------

